# what to look for while buying LR?



## moneylaw (Jun 28, 2007)

I am planning to buy LR locally. What should I look for in LR beside coraline algae. I don't know how to determine good quality LR. Are these good LR? there is one guy who is trying to sell those rock. Thanks.


----------



## Betta5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thats lovely looking LR, i would stay away from just brown rock, and anyhting covered in brown or green algea. Look closely and you should see some critters on it.


----------



## ohturtle (Jul 28, 2007)

Don't forget to smell it. If it smells like rotten eggs forget it.


----------

